# What are those with trucks using for racks?



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'd like to get a rack for my '16 Ram 2500, I'm tired of just throwing my bike in the back. Eventually I'm going to damage the bike, it's only a matter of time. I don't want a tailgate pad, because I use my backup camera, and I don't want a hitch mount because it will cover up my plate when not in use. Ideally a low profile crossbar system that I can leave on with my tonneau cover in place. Any ideas?


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

I set up a system above the tonneau cover on my 1500.









Works great, carries 4 bikes. It is a bit of a pain to roll up the cover with the rack on though.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lic-Niner said:


> I set up a system above the tonneau cover on my 1500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it of your own design, or did you buy it somewhere?


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

It’s a non-standard combination of Yakima parts. It’s not available as a kit, but I didn’t have to fabricate any of it. The tracks on the bed rails are designed for being installed on a topper or fiberglass Jeep roof, and I used skyline tower feet for the quick release feature. The aero bars are a longer size than the kits include. I had to drill a bunch of holes in the bed rails to bolt down the tracks. 

It got pretty expensive, but it works so well I don’t mind. I have enough space to carry 4 riders, bikes and a weeks worth of gear (the truck is a crew cab)


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I just used some good old PVC. Cost me about $15. I prefer to load the bikes in the bed. Waving in the breeze makes me nervous. I didn't want to drill any holes, wanted it easily removable, an wanted to be able to close the tonneau cover when not in use. I didn't want a tailgate pad, and didn't want a hitch mount. This PVC rack thing is held in with some bungies, and the bikes are held upright with some bungies in the back if I'm going to be driving any distance.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

I made a dropped one so I could get in and out of the garage with the bike on the rack. Tonneau cover will close over the racks when not in use.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I’ve used multiple methods. 

Hitch mounted rack - simple, easy to take off when not in use, and doesn’t interfere with bed space, but adds length and somewhat expensive for a good one

Tailgate pad - inexpensive, easy to use, less secure (requires separate cable lock or similar), possible rub/wear on frame, fork, and tailgate over time

Bed rail mounted fork rack (Yakima Bedhead/Blockhead or similar) - simple, fairly inexpensive, holds bikes securely, works with all forks (with an adapter), requires separate lock system for through axle forks (cable, etc.), takes up some bed space, requires front wheel removal

I use the tailgate pad more than anything else. Ease of use/laziness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

I just ordered one of these tailgate pads. My problem is that I have a Raptor with a truck box in the back and I need what little bed space I have for other things when not being used for bikes. I'd also prefer not to drill holes in my truck if I can avoid it. I tried hanging my bike over the tailgate today before I ordered and was surprised how stable the bike was just sitting there over a towel.
https://www.evocusa.com/collections/accessories/products/pickup-tailgate-pad-2015


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Cuyuna said:


> I just used some good old PVC.


Super Genius! I like that but my box is far to short and I'd have to leave my tailgate down.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been researching this exact same thing. I'm looking for a way to transport my bikes while still keeping items in the bed dry and secure. The Ridgelander by Undercover looks like a pretty slick setup. Bonus that I get to reuse my existing roof trays...

https://www.undercoverinfo.com/p-37120-undercover-ridgelander.html


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I’ve got a rolling, hard tonneau cover from Pace Edwards, the Ultragroove. The side rails are slotted to accept Yakima or Thule towers and crossbars. All accessories that would work on rooftop applications will work over the bed, and don’t interfere with bed space or cover function. The cover also locks closed with my locking tailgate, securing and waterproofing bed contents. Not cheap, but awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I looked at the Pace Edwards, but those Ultragroove systems were $1200, not to mention the mildly breathtaking cost of the Yakima’s and Thule systems. I certainly don’t doubt their quality, but that’s just way more money than I’d spend on a method to transport my bikes, especially given the fact that getting them on the rack is awkward. It’s been far easier for me to just pull the bike up into the bed, put a bungee over the rear wheel and drive on. Getting them down is even easier. That would be my choice even if it meant leaving the tailgate down.

As to tailgate pads...many of them do have cutouts so that the tailgate latch and the backup camera aren’t covered.


----------



## frints (Aug 30, 2004)

Google ride88, looks pretty interesting to me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mpress said:


> I've been researching this exact same thing. I'm looking for a way to transport my bikes while still keeping items in the bed dry and secure. The Ridgelander by Undercover looks like a pretty slick setup. Bonus that I get to reuse my existing roof trays...
> 
> https://www.undercoverinfo.com/p-37120-undercover-ridgelander.html


The overlanding manufacturers offer a TON of similar sorts of products. I went to the overland expo (east) recently and saw several. Pretty sure this was one of them. Bonus that they work with Rhino Rack bits. I've got a Rhino Rack Foxwing awning that's pretty killer. They make good stuff.

This was another cool product that can do similar, but uses the truck's stake pockets. Compatible with Yakima bars.

Marquette Mounts Truck Rack - Base Rack for Trucks

I have also used the Yakima bedhead as well as the pvc mount. My pvc mount now lives in my garage, as I don't have a pickup atm. I intend my next vehicle to be a pickup, though. I am personally leaning towards a camper shell with fork mounts inside, possibly on slide-out trays (that can easily be removed from the truck). Depends on how much height I have to work with. I already have a hitch rack that I can use, but I want a solid in-bed option for when I'm taking the camper out, esp for longer trips.

I have used a tailgate pad in the past, and it's a system I'm not a fan of. ONE shuttle with one, and my bike got several notable scratches. No way would I rely on one of those for frequent bike transport.

The Ride88 does look pretty good, though, for refinement over the classic pvc rack.

https://www.ride88usa.com/


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

frints said:


> Google ride88, looks pretty interesting to me.


That looks like a great rack. I like that you can buy a rack per bike needed. Very clever.

I can't really tell, but it looks like their KickStarter campaign failed as of about 3 months ago. The needed $130,000 to begin production and raised $25,284. Are these things even available?


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

askibum02 said:


> Is it of your own design, or did you buy it somewhere?


But a set of Thule T Tracks and bolt them to your rails. Then use feet and load bars. I've done it as well. But it is a pain with tonneau cover unless you have the retractable type.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cuyuna said:


> That looks like a great rack. I like that you can buy a rack per bike needed. Very clever.
> 
> I can't really tell, but it looks like their KickStarter campaign failed as of about 3 months ago. The needed $130,000 to begin production and raised $25,284. Are these things even available?


According to the website I linked, they're hand-building them to order in the USA, instead of doing larger scale production.


----------



## frints (Aug 30, 2004)

I joined their mailing list and about 2 week ago they said they were ready to order but the 1st production run will take about 2-3 months.

I've been using a Pipeline rack for a long time but this looks like a better design, the pipeline holds my bikes but they tend to sway back on forth on turns, this looks like it will hold much better. 

There was a post by the guy who created this rack several month ago when he launched the kickstarter campaign.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I designed the MultiTaskR, by Exodux, a couple of years ago and have been extensively testing and has been excellently received everywhere we have shown the rack. The MultiTaskR went into production a couple of weeks ago and we should start shipping in Late February/ March 2018.

I started a company called Hurricane Components back in 1995 and sold the company in 2003, we already were deeply involved in bike transport with the product we called the "ForkUp" which is still produced and is currently being marketing by Thule and Yakima as well as Hurricane. We also made cranks, stems, seat posts and other items, so we have extensive knowledge of bikes and the industry.

With the MultiTaskR, we first designed it as a bike rack, then afterwards thought of all the other uses and users that it could have, such as having other mounting fixtures to carry things like kayaks, lumber, surfboards, SUP, ladders, pipe, etc, without using tie downs, bungie cords or rope. 
The main purpose of this design was to keep what your carrying off of your tailgate so no damage will be caused to either the truck, bikes or whatever you carry. We believe we did just that, as everything can be securely locked to boot. 
I have used tailgate pads in the past, and while cheap and easy, they have potential to cause damage to your bike and your truck.

The MultiTakR uses all high grade materials such as aircraft grade aluminum and stainless steel. No plastic is used except for the Delrin collets used for inside the bikes steerer tube.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have zero complaints about the Thule Tailgater I've been using for 3+ years now. It's so quick and simple.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Lic-Niner said:


> It's a non-standard combination of Yakima parts. It's not available as a kit, but I didn't have to fabricate any of it. The tracks on the bed rails are designed for being installed on a topper or fiberglass Jeep roof, and I used skyline tower feet for the quick release feature. The aero bars are a longer size than the kits include. I had to drill a bunch of holes in the bed rails to bolt down the tracks.
> )


Would you happen to have the parts numbers? I desperately need something like this for our truck.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

mLeier said:


> Would you happen to have the parts numbers? I desperately need something like this for our truck.


I found my order confirmation email, and I have a parts list but not the actual part numbers.

2 packs of Yakima landing pad 1
Yakima 54" tracks with bolts
4 piece set of skyline towers
70" Yakima jetstream bars
4 pack Yakima sks lock cores

My everyday setup is two rocky mounts brass knuckles trays, but I have a couple others that I use for bigger groups.

If you have a longer bed than my 5.5' then you may be able to use longer tracks.

Hope that helps


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Seen this last Weds on a ride with a buddy...... simple clamp set-up and very sturdy.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

askibum02 said:


> I'd like to get a rack for my '16 Ram 2500, I'm tired of just throwing my bike in the back. Eventually I'm going to damage the bike, it's only a matter of time. I don't want a tailgate pad, because I use my backup camera, and I don't want a hitch mount because it will cover up my plate when not in use. Ideally a low profile crossbar system that I can leave on with my tonneau cover in place. Any ideas?


I had (have) a tonneau cover but ended up getting a Leer topper back in the spring. We just had too many bikes and I was tired of taking our Saris Superclamp in and out of the hitch all the time. Accessing the bed of my truck was priority.

Thought I would share my setup, 2013 Ram Megacab. My wife and I own a small bike company so we are shuttling bikes and boxes all over the place.

Topper Roof Rack - Rocky Mounts Tomahawk roof trays (5 of them) on a Leer reinforced topper using Yakima towers and crossbars. This is the fast racking setup, though we need a 5 foot stepladder as it's almost 7' from the ground to the tray. Tray#3 in the middle is hard to access and needs bars turned sideways, but it works.

Bed (covered) storage and transport: In the bed I have a piece of carpet glued to a 1/16 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. plastic panel cut down to 6'5" in length which is bed length in our Ram 2500. This allows for three things: 
1. Our complete bike boxes to slide in way easier- bedliner rubber is not box sliding friendly. 
2. Plastic panel + carpet covers the channels in truck bed, my son and I sleep in the bed sometimes for quick riding trips instead of pulling the toy hauler (#RamMegaCabEnve) and the thermarest Tandem LE is super comfy. 
3. We have a carpeted glider board made out of birch ¾ ply cut down which can hold all of the bikes on the roof - or 5 more bikes if we are going to a demo for a total of 10 bikes. The fork mounts are staggered, so if we have just 2 or 3 bikes then bars might not need to be rotated depending on width. If we are putting all 5 in the back, then we remove pedals and twist bars.

If we are somewhere super sketchy, we have a 12x15 canvas painters tarp always behind the back seats of the truck we can throw over the bikes and gear in the back. The tinted windows deters most, and we are not plastered with MTB related stickers which is basically like a roach coach pulling up at a construction site saying "come and get it.."  Though if I ever wrap this truck then all I will need to move to plan B.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

That's a lot of bikes! 

I ended up with a Thule Insta-Gator. It came today, and new bike comes on Wednesday, so I'll post my impressions then.


----------



## ajohansson (Oct 29, 2017)

Got in touch with the multitaskR folks today. Probably gonna pull the trigger on it. Just so cool and my TLD pad was stolen off my truck so want something thats not gonna get ripped off plus have superior holding ability. Ive got a north shore 6 and a kuatnv for my excursion and travel trailer but the multitaskR just looks so perfect for the truck. Cant wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

askibum02 said:


> That's a lot of bikes!
> 
> I ended up with a Thule Insta-Gator. It came today, and new bike comes on Wednesday, so I'll post my impressions then.


I had a couple insta-gators, worked ok on the street but off road the bikes would sway so badly that they would work the clamping bar loose. Just keep an eye on it it you drive dirt roads often. I ended up giving mine away and use my One-up in the hitch.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

ScottW said:


> I had a couple insta-gators, worked ok on the street but off road the bikes would sway so badly that they would work the clamping bar loose. Just keep an eye on it it you drive dirt roads often. I ended up giving mine away and use my One-up in the hitch.


I don't drive off road much with my bike, so hopefully I'll be okay. I don't that I can use a hitch rack, I have a 2.5" receiver. Having to use a 2" adapter limits my choices.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would've looked at the SeaSucker products, if you have a hard shell bed cover. Just suction cup it on there. 

I just throw my bikes over the tailgate with a towel, piece of foam under the down tube, and a bungee cord.... I'm a cheap ass.


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)

My Nissan has a five foot bed and my bikes are too long with the tail gate up so I bought a 1upUSA rack. They're expensive but solid. I love it.

I know you don't want to cover your tag, with these rack they can be left in the carry position and the tag is clear.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I loved my 1Up, but I had the 1.25" version, and they didn't make an adapter from 1.25" to 2.5." I think the Insta-gators I bought will work fine. My bikes fit lengthwise with about an inch to spare.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

askibum02 said:


> I loved my 1Up, but I had the 1.25" version, and they didn't make an adapter from 1.25" to 2.5." I think the Insta-gators I bought will work fine. My bikes fit lengthwise with about an inch to spare.


do you want to sell the one-up?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

notso said:


> do you want to sell the one-up?


I already did.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Despite my initial review, I finally got this one sorted out to where I like it. It is somewhat less flexible in arrangement than I had hoped, but I made it work. And I did get the 2 racks set up close together without the bikes interfering (one forward, one backward). It requires crossbars - mine is Sport-Rak, with a roll-up tonneau cover.

http://forums.mtbr.com/cars-bike-ra...of-rack-review-includes-fatbikes-1044928.html

-F


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thule instagater works great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

This is the final product today. It worked out well, it carried the bikes securely, they are easy to go in and out.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Just ordered an Undercover Ridgelander tonneau cover also. In this way, I can use the hitch of my truck to tow a camper.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Made this for my 2015 Ram 2500


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

anyone seen anything similar to the undercover rdigelander that also works with a toolbox??


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

askibum02 said:


> This is the final product today. It worked out well, it carried the bikes securely, they are easy to go in and out.
> 
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


Sweet. For peace of mind, I made a leash with some 550 cord and a carabiner, that I tied to the front in-bed connection point. I just wrap once around the rear rim and clip on itself with the carabiner, for in case of an accident or some other malfunction.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## topbud (Jan 7, 2016)

Bachman1961- Do you have info on that picture you posted. That is exactly what I need for my truck. I would totally appreciate any information. I don't even know what they are called. Thanks


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

drag_slick said:


> I made a dropped one so I could get in and out of the garage with the bike on the rack. Tonneau cover will close over the racks when not in use.
> 
> View attachment 1163939
> 
> View attachment 1163940


This is exactly what I am looking for! Any more pictures or insight into how you made them would be much apperciated! I have a Silverado and looking for a under the cover mount.

Thanks!


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I just built this. Slips right into the stake pockets so it is easy to remove when not being used. I wanted something where we could still roll up the tonneau cover underneath and my husband wanted something that wouldn't permanently alter the truck. My husband has no vision and didn't want to spend any money so I just built it out of 2x4s to show him how great it would be. Thankfully he agrees, and we will rebuild it out of aluminum next year.


----------



## beep119 (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking into getting a tail gate pad. But I have a Ram 1500 and wondering how the bikes would sit over the thicker lip of the tailgate. Anyone that has a ram or truck with similar thicker tailgate able to weigh in on how they like a tailgate pad bike carrier?
Just worried about if it will damage forks on bikes or dent the lip of tailgate. 
Thanks


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a buddy with a newer F150 that has a very thick tailgate. He uses a pad and it works great.


----------



## beep119 (Apr 3, 2018)

notso, do you know what one your friend has?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I know it's a Dakine, but I don't know a specific model.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

SRock24 said:


> This is exactly what I am looking for! Any more pictures or insight into how you made them would be much apperciated! I have a Silverado and looking for a under the cover mount.
> 
> Thanks!


SRock24,

So I bought some Thule square bars then took one to a local steel supplier and had them bend some 3/16's steel into a U channel to fit the load bar. Then cut the U channel into sections and welded it to some 3/16" flat steel as mounting bracket. Drilled a hole sideways in the U to pass a bolt through to secure the bar into the U, then drilled through the inside lip of the truck bed to mount.

The backing plate the U channel was welded to was sized to get the drop i was looking for to be able to cover the racks with the tonneau cover and get in and out of the garage with the bikes on. So you could make a taller plate or shorter depending on how much drop you want.

I can get some close ups of something if you want.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## rustyspoke (Oct 14, 2016)

Wolf Racks. Enough for 5 bikes and the John Boat still fits under it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I got a Pipeline rack for the back of our 2016 F-150 for use under the camper shell. I ride an XL Salsa Beargrease, which is the biggest bike in the family by far. My wife has a small GT with 26" wheels and my kids both ride Specialized Hotrocks. To fit under the shell, I have to drop the seat on the Beargrease; to clear the handlebars on the front facing Hotrocks, the seat on my wife's rear-facing GT must also be dropped.









This set-up permits our bikes to be transported out of the weather and locked inside the shell.

Overall, I'm impressed with the Pipeline rack. Because of the tight space constraints, our bikes only fit in one way so they have to go in and out in a very specific order.

It probably takes 3 minutes to load/unload the bikes and then another couple minutes to readjust the seats on the adult bikes.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

thecreeper23 said:


> I got a Pipeline rack for the back of our 2016 F-150 for use under the camper shell. I ride an XL Salsa Beargrease, which is the biggest bike in the family by far. My wife has a small GT with 26" wheels and my kids both ride Specialized Hotrocks. To fit under the shell, I have to drop the seat on the Beargrease; to clear the handlebars on the front facing Hotrocks, the seat on my wife's rear-facing GT must also be dropped.
> 
> View attachment 1215840
> 
> ...


Perfect excuse to buy a dropper post.


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

dubthang said:


> Perfect excuse to buy a dropper post.


I like the way you think.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I bought a truck specifically so I wouldn't need a rack. With a high-top cap on it, I can easily fit 2-3 bikes in the bed and out of the weather, along with gear and supplies for a week or three of camping and riding. That's what trucks are for, right?


----------



## thecreeper23 (Jun 28, 2013)

SteveF makes a good point about a high-top cap. I have a standard-height shell on my F-150; had I to do it over again, I'd get the high-top. Gives you a lot more room for bikes with riser bars, etc. To get the Beargrease in and out, the two bikes to the left have to come out first, and it comes out cocked at an angle to clear the top lip of the shell.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

thecreeper23 said:


> SteveF makes a good point about a high-top cap. I have a standard-height shell on my F-150; had I to do it over again, I'd get the high-top. Gives you a lot more room for bikes with riser bars, etc. To get the Beargrease in and out, the two bikes to the left have to come out first, and it comes out cocked at an angle to clear the top lip of the shell.


It helps to be short and have smallish bikes with smallish wheels, too. In the picture above, you can see my (27.5") mtb and road bike (silver fender) on the left, both with seats up and both wheels on while my slightly taller friends 29er on the right has the front wheel off. I put bike (or tv) boxes between bikes to pad and strap them to the sides of the truck or just lay a bike back there when I only haul one.

Cab high caps look a little better but the riser sure works better for my purposes. Doesn't look that bad either, imo. This was in front of my rented cabin in Copper Harber last summer.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

There are some good ideas in here. I like the racks above the bed cover, but would be worried that I would drive into my garage with my bike(s) on the rack.

I got a *Ride88* rack earlier this year and have been completely satisfied. It is a great rack that does everything I was looking for in a rack.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 2013 Toyota Tacoma and had been using an Insta-gater rack, which worked nice, but wouldn't handle the wider tires. I bought a travel trailer and now it seems like I fill the truck bed up full of camper gear so I started looking around. I went with the Inno Feet C Channel mounts with their rail system and rockyMount Tomahawks. The rail system fits perfectly in the Toyota C channel and the Tomoahawk handle my 5" fatty without any problem. Plus installing the rail and rack now frees up my truckbed to put more sh!t in.
https://www.etrailer.com/Roof-Rack/Inno/INRT102.html


----------

